# A Brown Bear (Grizzly) unplesant experience.



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I was guiding a hunter in Wide Bay, it was the day before the bear season opened, so the hunter and I slept in. I had two 8'X8' "Bombshelter" tents set up facing each other about 6' apart. One was for sleeping and the other for cooking. I told the hunter to stay in his bag till I get the coffee made and the cook tent heated. So I crawl out of the sleep tent on hands and knees, and figure as it is only 6' till I have to get back on my hands and knees, I'll just crawl over to the cook tent.

Well I get about halfway and a nice 8' brown bear comes from behind the cook tent and walks right up to me, still on my hands and knees. I don't want to move more than necessary, so I go down slowly onto my elbows and knees and freeze with my hands over my neck fingers locked, waiting. The bear walks up to me and sniffs my head, then continues moving till it head is over my butt, and its front feet are next to my elbows. For a long time it just sniffs my butt, which after 60 days afield was very aromatic. Plus most likely there was dried blood on my pants from packing moose.

As nothing was happening (I was not getting nibbled) the bear was just sniffing my butt. I remembered I was responsable for the hunters safety and calmly told him not to move or bump the sleep tent. The bear just stayed there sniffing my butt, (the flap to the sleep tent was still open) so I calmly asked the hunter to slid a rifle out to me with out disturbing the tent. He said, "Which one do you want". Remember he still did not know there was a Brown Bear on top of me. 

I said, slide my rifle out slowly, very slowly, but he needs to stay in the tent. Well, now he wants to know what is going on......???? He says, "do you want the barrel first"....??? I said, yes and about that time as the rifle started out the flap of the sleep tent, the bear calmly raised up and swung to his right, and slowly walked off. I watched his large butt walk away. Then made coffee. I understand that that hunter moved to Alaska, I am so glad he remained calm.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Bear snuffles tickle while their hot breath chases away the cold. Nice pre-coffee wake up, right?

I'm glad nobody got the bear excited. They tend to clench their jaws on the first thing in their mouth.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

He was waiting on you to fill your drawers ound:

Friend of mine in late '60's had to kill a Big Old Sow after him.Makes life interesting.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Good thing you weren't in heat..........................


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Good thing you weren't in heat..........................


Which is one reason why I didn't want to stay and raise daughters in Montana.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Laura said:


> Which is one reason why I didn't want to stay and raise daughters in Montana.


The cowboys are a bigger problem than the bears in that regard...................


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Montana cowboys are gentlemen.

Grizzly bears are not.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm thinking that you probably didn't need that cup of joe . . . .

had more than enough natural stimulant running through those veins. . . .

Did you get any sleep THAT night?

Remember camping up north in the U.P. and the next campsite over, the 2 pre-teens

begged to be allowed to sleep outside under the open sky. A large black bear came
through looking for any food and stepped right over both boys who were VERY much
awake. My understanding is that both sleeping bags had to be hung out to dry that day!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wouldn't the bear see the moving rifle and react? Except for trembling so hard I would bounce off the ground I would not have moved anything.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

If you fart do they pass out?


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad to live in an area where about the most dangerous critter likely to disrupt my camp is a curious/hungry **** or oppossum.


----------

